# 5D MK2 - Price



## RonQ (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, 
So I missed out on the B&H & Adorama deal with the 5D II. I know sometimes when reading thru this site that someone has a special offer code they throw out when purchasing a new body. I'm only looking for a new body, no lens. 
If anyone out there would be so kind as to throw one out, I would really appreciate it  I would like to purchase thru B&H if possible and keep the price around $2000 or below.

Regards
Ron


----------



## katwil (Jan 5, 2012)

Hopefully someone can help you out with a code. However, a 5D Mark II body for under $2,100 (this morning at Adorama) is still a very good deal.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2012)

I believe that B&H posts links to deals on twitter to followers, perhaps facebook as well. I haven't heard of any, but, if Adorama has a 2100 dollar deal, thats very good. I buy from Both companies. 

Canon was likely trying to boost sales for 2011, since their bottom line was sufferering due to the earthquake. Prices will go up a bit now that the year has ended, but sellers may still be giving good deals because they stocked up at the low prices Canon offered. After February 4th, they will likely rise again.


----------



## RonQ (Jan 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I believe that B&H posts links to deals on twitter to followers, perhaps facebook as well. I haven't heard of any, but, if Adorama has a 2100 dollar deal, thats very good. I buy from Both companies.
> 
> Canon was likely trying to boost sales for 2011, since their bottom line was sufferering due to the earthquake. Prices will go up a bit now that the year has ended, but sellers may still be giving good deals because they stocked up at the low prices Canon offered. After February 4th, they will likely rise again.


I checked Adorama and the price on the web-site is $2399, regular price $2499. Is there a link or something?


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jan 6, 2012)

Henry's has stock available for $1999.99 CDN. At today's rate that would work out to $1962 US.
http://www.henrys.com/23776-CANON-EOS-5D-MK-II-DIGITAL-SLR-BODY.aspx


----------



## katwil (Jan 6, 2012)

RonQ said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that B&H posts links to deals on twitter to followers, perhaps facebook as well. I haven't heard of any, but, if Adorama has a 2100 dollar deal, thats very good. I buy from Both companies.
> ...



I found that price on canonpricewatch.com. I just checked it, and followed the link to Adorama's web site where the $2,099 price is still listed.


----------



## lunar (Jan 6, 2012)

i bought the 5d2+24105 lens kit for 2800, then sold the lens for 850 on craigslist;

can't complain.


----------



## RonQ (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup, went to Canonpricewatch.com and Adorama has the $2,099 price with extras! Have any of you purchased a body from Best Buy? They have the body only for $2,174.99......


----------



## RonQ (Jan 6, 2012)

lunar said:


> i bought the 5d2+24105 lens kit for 2800, then sold the lens for 850 on craigslist;
> 
> can't complain.


Hey Lunar, knowing my luck I'll get stuck with a lens I'll never use and can't sell either.


----------



## michi (Jan 6, 2012)

slickdeals.net is the website I watched and managed to get my 5DII body from the Amazon Gold Box for $1,900. You could keep an eye on it (or even sign up and set up an alert like I did) but to be honest, I also have a feeling that the days of the 5DII body below $2,000 are done.

You don't happen to be in Ohio, I would buy a 24-105 off you for $850......


----------



## bobcan (Jan 13, 2012)

YES, up in Canada there are plenty of Sellers where the body is $1999. and a 24-105 kit is $2799.. 

Such as VISTEK : http://www.vistek.ca/store/DigitalSLRs/239663/canon-eos-5d-mark-ii-body.aspx


----------



## lunar (Jan 14, 2012)

RonQ said:


> lunar said:
> 
> 
> > i bought the 5d2+24105 lens kit for 2800, then sold the lens for 850 on craigslist;
> ...



Ron, believe me, you can surely dump 24-105 for 800 brand new out of the kit box. It is a brand new lens under warranty, there is nothing wrong with that.

I sold mine to a guy who just started learning 60d.

If you cannot sell right away, just keep posting and wait.

There are ppl out there, there are...


----------



## Jamesy (Jan 21, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> Henry's has stock available for $1999.99 CDN. At today's rate that would work out to $1962 US.
> http://www.henrys.com/23776-CANON-EOS-5D-MK-II-DIGITAL-SLR-BODY.aspx


I just received the Henry's flyer to the door here in Toronto and it says "EOS 5D Mark II sale prices expire Jan 31st " and I Googled around a bit a saw a couple of other retailers saying the same thing.

I hope I don't regret having not jumped on this - I am still holding out for the 5D3...


----------



## RonQ (Jan 21, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > Henry's has stock available for $1999.99 CDN. At today's rate that would work out to $1962 US.
> ...


I ended up buying the camera body only! Paid $2175 for it. Jamesy, I would jump on it. I don't think we'll see the MK3 available until 3rd or 4th quarter of this year. Can you wait that long......


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Jan 21, 2012)

Why not treat the price different of $175 like poker, pay to know what mkIII will be like. At least after the announcement, u can easily decide to wait for the availability or happy with the mkII. If no announcement in feb, just go ahead with the mkII. Such a gamble i would say.


----------



## picturesbyme (Jan 21, 2012)

Not sure how fast you want it and if you are only looking for brand new from a retailer or would consider Canon refurb, but I got a refurbished from Canon's store just before Xmas for $1699.00. 
Maybe I was lucky but it was brand new w/less than 200 act. and not a scratch or dust particle on it 
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategorySort_10051_10051_-1_29252_highPrice_list
They add shipping and tax but it worth to sign up for their emails in case they'll have another deal like that.


----------



## Lloyd50 (Jan 21, 2012)

Frys in palo alto is selling the 5d mk 2 body for 1,999.00.


----------

